# My unamused monsters



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I swear as soon as I grab the camera they all defiantly freeze. 

Day 2 of my vacation and I'd planned to be more productive - instead I wasted time on making this video. Thanks Re for telling me not to clean ;-)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Very cute! Don't you just love how they stop doing all the funny things they were doing 2 seconds earlier as soon as the camera is in hand? Tiffa is so adorable and you're right, the cat looks very disgruntled.... :wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That song is hilarious!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Very cute! Don't you just love how they stop doing all the funny things they were doing 2 seconds earlier as soon as the camera is in hand? Tiffa is so adorable and you're right, the cat looks very disgruntled.... :wink:


He always looks that way... That's what makes him such perfect bait.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

It is a perfect way to spend the second day of our vacation. 

Oh. Your vacation.LOL


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is Tiffa a pure dachshund? Wirehair? She is adorable. She reminds me a little of Sarge, my dachshund/poodle cross. Tiffa seems to have the wirey "hair" like Sargeant. 

Your orange tabby...is not amused. LOL


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, she's pure wirehair Dachshund. I started stripping her coat a couple of months ago but leave her legs and face wirey. Otherwise she just looks like a mop


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tiffa is so funny.
I think Goliath and Sophia would freak out if I got out a laser light.


----------

